# JohhnyDZ



## Scott Bushey (Aug 14, 2005)

http://johnnydz.truepath.com/pdf/DZonR9.pdf

1, he doesnt understand the covenant
2, his theolgy is synergistic; he has placed the cart in front of the horse.
3, johnnydz says that the passage in R9 is nationally minded only, even in light of the contrast given by the apostle:

Rom 9:11 for the children being not yet born, neither having done anything good or bad, that the purpose of God according to election might stand, not of works, but of him that calleth, 

Election is not national, but individual. Taken the premise that johnnydz proposes, reprobating Israel as a nation destroys Gods sovereignty and monergism in predestination and clearly shows johnnydz's error in that those whom God reprobates is based upon their _unbelief_, which is secondary to what they do, not God.

Based upon these hermeneutical errors, I could not move any further than page 23........

I can see why JW will not interact with him.



[Edited on 8-14-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 14, 2005)

As I have said in another thread, I used to (several years ago) chat on Yahoo "christian chat" and this is where I met JohhnyDZ. I used to debate him on Calvinism/Arminianism, but found that futile as he is set in his ways, and is intent on deceiving others by his false doctrine.

The scriptures tell us to avoid such men.


----------



## Peter (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm sure anyone who obstinately espouses any view that adds any work of man to God's work of salvation is on his way to Hell.

[Edited on 8-14-2005 by Peter]


----------



## Devin (Aug 14, 2005)

I looked over a few pages. Doesn't look overly new or complelling. More of the same.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> I'm sure anyone who obstinately espouses any view that adds any work of man to God's work of salvation is on His way to Hell.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> http://johnnydz.truepath.com/pdf/DZonR9.pdf
> 
> 1, he doesnt understand the covenant
> ...




I agree with you. This JohnnyDZ guy is set in his man-centered ways.

What is sad to me is the way Satan twists even the non-interaction from JW and others. Just go take a look at JohnnyDZ's comments on his site. He makes it very clear that he is convinced Calvinists won't interact with him, because his Romans 9 paper is so exegetically flawless and undebateable. He openly claims to put Calvinist exegesis to shame. And he thinks his paper is so awesome that not even James White or any other Calvinst can muster a good response.

It is that kind of twisted, arrogant, mixed-up thinking that makes me so sick. JohnnyDZ is a legend in his own mind. I doubt that it ever even _occurred_ to him that his utter lack of Biblical depth & accuracy is what makes logical Calvinist scholars unwilling to waste their time on him.

If a man in an asylum continuously madly rants about how aliens from Mars have taken over the earth, it is difficult to sit down with him and have an intelligent discussion about "illegal aliens" immigrating from Mexico to Texas. He would just never get the point.

I gather it's probably much the same when trying to show JohnnyDZ God's utter Sovereignty in the Scriptures.

[Edited on 8-14-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> I'm sure anyone who obstinately espouses any view that adds any work of man to God's work of salvation is on his way to Hell.



Reminds me of such a viewpoint held by more and more professing evangelical Christians today, sadly.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## john_Mark (Aug 14, 2005)

I used to frequent Paltalk and he was always on there debating and trying to debate. I bet you can still find him on Paltalk if you'd like to go and just listen. Matt Slick, myself and others used to engage him a bit. I agree with the above that it's simply not worth the time. 

You may have heard about when JW had Lou Rugg on the Dividing Line show and how fruitless that was. Well, same difference.


----------



## Devin (Aug 14, 2005)

The Lou Rugg debate was just...amazing. You could just tell how sad it was in the disappointment of JW's voice.


----------



## Peter (Aug 14, 2005)

Rules for writing against Calvinism

 The Calvinism Debate Simplified


----------

